# Blizzards



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been offered a male blizzard and a female high yellow..

if eventually i was to put them in with my wee baby mack snow would they breed any particular morphs OR normals..

I dont mind as_ I love LEOs...._


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

sparkle said:


> I have been offered a male blizzard and a female high yellow..
> 
> if eventually i was to put them in with my wee baby mack snow would they breed any particular morphs OR normals..
> 
> I dont mind as_ I love LEOs...._


What sex is your Mack snow? Whatever you breed that with, you should get 50% Mack offspring and 50% normal. If you breed it with the blizzard, they will all be het. for blizzard.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

the mack snow is female 

the blizzard male

and a wee high yellow female too

thanks


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

If you put them all together you would get;

Blizzard x Mack snow = 50% normals het for blizzard, 50% mack snows het for blizzard

Blizzard x High yellow = 100% normal leos all het blizzard.

HTH
Mark


----------

